# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Học sửa chữa điện thoại ở đâu là tốt nhất?

## mallboro

đó là câu hỏi mà nhiều bạn trẻ thắc mắc về khóa học sửa chữa điện thoại. hôm nay mình giải đáp thắc mắc đó cho các bạn :
*khai giảng khóa mới ngày 06 / 09 / 2010*
lớp bao ra nghề:
thời gian học: 5 tháng (từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6) 
sáng: từ 8h đến 11h 
trưa: từ 14h đến 17h 
chiều: từ 18h đến 21h 
học phí trọn khóa bao ra nghề: 7.000.000 vnđ 
học phí được đóng làm 3 lần (lần 1 đóng 3.000.000 vnđ ngay khi đăng ký nhập học; lần 2 đóng 2.000.000 vnđ sau 1 tháng nhập học; lần 3 đóng 2.000.000 vnđ sau 2 tháng nhập học) 

lớp cấp tốc 
thời gian học: 3 tháng sáng + chiều ( từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6) 
học phí : 8.000.000 đ 

*trung tâm dạy nghề phú nhuận 
chuyengiamobile - đào tạo sửa chữa điện thoại di động
**đt: (083) 8 440 040 
đc: 164 nguyễn đình chính, p.11, q. phú nhuận, tp hcm 
website: www.chuyengiamobile.net
:book:*

----------


## talkmylove

khai giảng khóa mới ngày 13 / 09 / 2010

lớp bao ra nghề:
thời gian học: 5 tháng (từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6)
sáng: từ 8h đến 11h
trưa: từ 14h đến 17h
chiều: từ 18h đến 21h
học phí trọn khóa bao ra nghề: 7.000.000 vnđ 
học phí được đóng làm 3 lần (lần 1 đóng 3.000.000 vnđ ngay khi đăng ký nhập học; lần 2 đóng 2.000.000 vnđ sau 1 tháng nhập học; lần 3 đóng 2.000.000 vnđ sau 2 tháng nhập học)

lớp cấp tốc 
thời gian học: 3 tháng sáng + chiều ( từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6) 
học phí : 8.000.000 đ

trung tâm dạy nghề phú nhuận
chuyengiamobile - đào tạo sửa chữa điện thoại di động
đt: (083) 8 440 040 - 0908 522 892
đc: 164 nguyễn đình chính, p.11, q. phú nhuận, tp hcm
*web: chuyengiamobile.net*
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
các mem vào up phụ tớ với nhé! thanks

----------

